# Bear Grizzly 2



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Bear Grizzly II*

I Had a Bear Grizzly II in Left hand In 1981. I shot it at 60 lbs, 50% Letoff, with 30 inch 2413 XX75 shafts, and I got 199 ft /sec out of it. I had to hold four inches low at ten yards and it was right on at 20 yards. It had such a parabolic trejectory that I could never shoot at anything past 20 and especially not through any shooting lanes. It was tough. I did take quite a few deer with it my best with that bow was a basket rack 10 pt.m I grunted in, 20 yards broadside complete pass through deer went 40 yards.
But my effective range was never very good.
As far as how much it is worth. I can't believe very much, unless it has some classic value or something. I still have mine ahnging in the cellar. But really don't know if it has any value. If you find out its a classic or something let me know.

Joe Lorenti 
Good Huntin'


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I had one of those! Also in left-handed. I must have had mine right aound '81 as well. I killed my first deer ever with it. A button buck at 25 yards. I killed quite a few deer with that bow. To me, it was a real shooter. Not bad for hunting once you painted those beautifully varnished green limbs! I doubt any bow of that vintage is worth very much.


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Mr October*

You just reminded me of all the cans of camo spray paint I went through with the "Green " Grizzly II.
I agree, don't think its worth much now except for the memories. :teeth: 

Good Huntin' 
Joe Lorenti


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

JLorenti said:


> You just reminded me of all the cans of camo spray paint I went through with the "Green " Grizzly II.
> I agree, don't think its worth much now except for the memories. :teeth:
> 
> Good Huntin'
> Joe Lorenti


The Bohning stuff right? It wasn't so bad. You could leave it on for years and stil clean it off without damaging the finish. Then High Country came along and started camo'ing everything . . . how come nobody thought of _that_ sooner?


----------

